# 'Cobra-dini' snake on the loose at zoo



## News Bot (Mar 28, 2011)

A POISONOUS Egyptian cobra remains on the loose at the Bronx Zoo - and jittery visitors griped that they hadn't been told about it before entering.












*Published On:* 28-Mar-11 03:44 PM
*Source:* By New York Post via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

